# Introduction and Fishing Report



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent post, killer pictures WELCOME! 

Gin and Tonic please... 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## cjohnson (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool pics!! Welcome


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

[smiley=welcome.gif] Canoeman!
Great Pics.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

[smiley=welcome.gif] Nice report and pics.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job!! My type of fishing.....flies from a canoe.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the site!!! [smiley=beer.gif] Great post.


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice pics Woody...................


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome pics! hope you dont mind but this is my nerw background at work.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

not sure how I missed this report :-? 

anyway, welcome aboard  cool tailer pic and the skiff looks like its sitting in a rice field.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey man great report and awsome pics i believe i saw you last sunday in your new boat at the front of garden creek, i was in the green custom classic anchored up.




Alex


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking forward to more pictures of that quality.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

are the reds in the grass because of the rain waters or is that a aflat and the tide comes in that high?

nice shots


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

They come up onto the grass flats during extreme high tides (full or new moon during spring and fall) to eat fiddler crabs. These flats are hard bottom from baking in the sun, as opposed to the chest deep ooze in most of our tidal creeks. It's our North Florida equivalent of wading for bones.

Right after TS Fay the residual St John's River water stayed high due to the 25"-30" of rain in Brevard. It made for excellent, unexpected wading.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Great report, awesome pics and welcome aboard.


----------

